# Brain Death,Apnea screening



## daniel (Sep 21, 2010)

Can you code for this in a Inpatient setting, in addition to your Inpatient E/M code. I'm saying this would be inclusive.
But not 100% sure,just wanted to run this by the coding community.

Thanks


Brain death, Apnea exam:

The patient has devastating bleed with herniation on the vent.
Pupils fixed and dilated
No corneal,light reflex
No gag reflex, completely dependant on the vent for breathing.
No sedatives

Initial ABG
PH: 7.40/43/133
ABG at 2 minutes
PH: 7.33/55/85
ABG at 4 miniutes
PH: 7.28/63/73.8
ABG at 6 minutes
PH: 7.25/71/73.4

The patient remain apneic throughout.
Apbea test confirmed brain death.

The information was discussed with her family at bed side. Will extubate now.


----------

